# what ferts to use?



## MrLarner (22 Oct 2011)

im a newbie to planted tanks, but have recently set up a planted tank.
its only a 60 litre tank, i have T5 lighting and c02 and have recently put some plants in, including hemianthus (carpet)
and echinodorus to get me started and wondered....
whats a good plant food (fertiliser) to use?
im looking on ebay now and there is so many to chose from.
HELP!!!!


----------



## Matt Warner (23 Oct 2011)

Hi, I would probably use an all in one fertiliser such as TPN+ or the cheaper option would be to get a set of dry salts and make your own and EI dose. You can get an EI dosing starter kit from here:
http://Www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk as well as an all in one mix which you just add water to.
Hope this helps


----------



## MrLarner (26 Oct 2011)

the EI starter kit looks perfect, but if i bought that for £18, would there be anything else i'll need? or is that everything i need to get me going?


----------



## Westyggx (26 Oct 2011)

MrLarner said:
			
		

> the EI starter kit looks perfect, but if i bought that for £18, would there be anything else i'll need? or is that everything i need to get me going?



Everything in that pack will be what you need nd it will last ages mate


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Oct 2011)

It's what I started with and what I still use. Can't go wrong with it really.


----------



## MrLarner (26 Oct 2011)

cheers guys, i think i'll buy that then.
also, what is.....
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... g-kit.html

I noticed it on the same page as the EI starter kit????


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

Its basically two lots of ready mixed plant food, dosing bottle and liquid carbon.


----------



## MrLarner (27 Oct 2011)

is it worth getting? or am i better off just buying the \ei starter kit?


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

It's up to you mate. Either would last a while on your tank but the ei salts will last forever.


----------



## eco (16 Nov 2011)

Hi all im looking into changing over to EI from ready mixed seachem florish etc,

Will a good EI starter kit have everything i need? also can anyone recomend a good one for me, and the amounts i would have to dose,

Thanks for help in advance im learning so much on here day by day!!!!!!!!

My tanks is... 

22uk gallons
2x 18W plant tubes
DIY C02 setup 
sand substrate using seachem plant tabs


----------



## Matt Warner (16 Nov 2011)

Hi, yes an EI starter kit will have all you need. You will get all of your dry salts and two dosing bottles. Aquarium Plant Food are your best bet. I think it is about £18 which is an absolute bargain for what you get included. The replacement salts are cheap too when you run out. Hope this helps


----------

